# can iguanas breath under water?



## iggi 2 (Apr 7, 2009)

was giving me iggs there daily bath today, for the first time one of my iggs decided to stay under water and go to sleep i lifted his head out but he put it back in and stayed under so i left him for a bit then took him out the bath,and he wasent happy he wanted to stay in.has anyone else iggs done this before?:welcome: me...


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

welcome and no they cant breath underwater, they have lungs, may have just liked soaking in the bath, fully submerged

my iggy loves to do that, im not sure how long they can hold their breath for, but they arent stupid and wuold come back up for air.. how deep was the water? it only need s to bea couple of inches or so


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

no iggys cant breathe under water but they can hold their breath for around 15-20 minutes and monitors even longer can be worrying but they will come up for air when required


----------

